# Bay Hippie Outfitters duck hunting



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

We have available dates for the first split still and the marsh is FULL of ducks ! Give us a call to book your hunt or a blast and cast combo ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

